

Looking for a cofounder for MobMov. Featured in NY Times, NBC, more... - plusbryan

Project: mobmov.org<p>Disruptive film distribution: challenging traditional cinema-based licensing and distribution with a widespread community-powered network of car-powered drive-ins.<p>I don't know if this is really the crowd for it, but my mobmov project is showing some serious potential to finally take off. But I don't have the time or resources to drive it. I'm looking for a true founder-type to join me.<p>I've been running it for over 5 years. Without any PR at all, it's been written up in Time, AP News wire, BBC, New York Times .com front page (last week), BBC radio, NBC tv and tons of other places. We have over 12K in the mailing list now, and our SF/LA shows draw 150+ people. I've been approached by several agencies looking to sponsor, but nothing major has panned out yet (mostly my fault for not following up).<p>How is it a business? Well, for starters, we have a nationwide network of both chapter drivers doing shows and members interested in watching movies. We're one step and a few phone calls away from doing trailer deals, sponsorships ("lit by InFocus"), charging admission or membership; heck, disruptive film licensing and distribution are a possibility.<p>I'm posting this because, frankly, while I enjoy running the shows, I have no time at all to 1) work on the site, the code is a good two years old; so much can be done with it, geolocation, sms, etc 2) make the calls and connections needed to make it a "real" business.<p>If this idea excites you, and you see the potential, and you're a talented entrepreneur,  email me: bryankennedy@me.com<p>I'd be interested in seeding it with some capital as well.
======
rrival
Congrats on the growth - that's great stuff!

 _We're one step and a few phone calls away from doing trailer deals,
sponsorships ("lit by InFocus"), charging admission or membership_

How does that not violate the whole "public display" clause of the fbi
warning?

~~~
kitcar
This webpage may be helpful in answering that questions:

Q&A: Public Displays of Movies and Video
<https://www.stanford.edu/group/ic/cgi-bin/drupal2/node/418>

Question: When do I need a license to show a movie or video at a public event?
Answer:

Stanford students and faculty often inquire about public display of video
materials. This page is intended to clarify the law on public performance and
display.

Generally speaking, video tapes and DVDs that are available for purchase,
rented from commercial establishments (eg Blockbuster), or checked out of the
library are for home viewing purposes, unless you have a license to use them
elsewhere. That means no license is required to view a videotape in your dorm
room, or with family or friends. However, any public display, on campus and
elsewhere, requires a license, unless the display qualifies for the face-to-
face teaching exemption, as discussed below. There is a common misconception
that you only need a license if you plan to charge a fee to view the movie.
Even where do you not plan to charge a fee, you still must secure a license
unless the narrow face-to-face teaching exemption applies.

